# Conectar un disyuntor con la entrada por abajo y la salida por arriba..



## Æneas (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola a todos..
Instalé un disyuntor diferencial y después de hacerlo leí en internet que la entrada es por arriba y la salida por abajo.. Se puede arruinar o perder eficiencia si uno lo conecta al revés..?
Lo hice de ese modo porque el disyuntor y las térmicas están una al lado de la otra y los cables llegan desde abajo de la caja y se van por otro agujero también por debajo de la caja.. Entonces conecté la línea del medidor a la parte de abajo del disyuntor, desde la parte de arriba de este saqué los cables hacia la parte de arriba de las dos térmicas y de la parte inferior de las térmicas saqué los cables que van al resto de la casa..
Desde ya les agradezco sus comentarios..


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2008)

no hay problemas, te aseguro que no los hay , es mas , en las especificaciones tecnicas no aclara nada por que es indistinto.

el problema es que en electricidad son unos forros todos , como cualquiera mete mano se han puesto normas "para tarados" , y asi se esta en ese tema.
que entrar por arriba por que la norma lo dice .


----------



## Æneas (Nov 19, 2008)

Sí.. yo por más que lo pienso no se me ocurre que pueda haber algún problema ya que la corriente es alterna.. La única diferencia podría ser que al conectarlo de abajo hacia arriba, estando en corte, una cierta parte del mecanismo quedaría en contacto permanente con la fase.. pero supuestamente no le debería influír en nada ya que uno no va a estar desarmando el disyuntor.. y mucho menos estando conectado..
Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta.. Y si alguien piensa que sí le hace diferencia que me lo haga saber así lo cambio..


----------



## fernandob (Nov 19, 2008)

quedate tranquilo, tengo yo desarmados , tengo información de ellos, he llamado a fabricantes como ABB, SIEMENS y otros para confirmar lo obvio ..en fin, si mi trabajo es el 80 % electricidad es por que la vida me llevo a eso, pero tengo la curiosidad y la capacidad de investigar de UN ELECTRONICO ........no de los "momias " electricistas.

pero , como bien dices, si alguien opina distinto me va a encantar leer sus explicaciones.

es mas, mira como son las normas para tarados que incluso se dice que va el vivo de la derecha (o al revez) y el neutro en el otro.
yo lo respeto, , mas bien respeto que en los mismos suele decir la N de neutro en general del lado derecho tuyo si lo miras de frente...........
pero ya he encontrado un par de marcas que ............lo ponen al revez ! si, lo señalizan pero al revez.

lo que vale es la datasheet, o sea los datos o información o especificaciones del fabricante, ESO es lo que vale.........lo demas......como normas de politicos para tarados .......es solo para instalaciones nuevas.

saludos


----------



## manutek (Nov 19, 2008)

podrias postear una foto del lado donde tiene el esquema de conexion?


----------



## Æneas (Nov 19, 2008)

Salvo por el "1" y "2", nada de ahí me parece que indique que uno tenga que ser sí o sí la entrada y otro la salida..


----------



## manutek (Nov 20, 2008)

se ve que el test lo practican en el punto 2 a neutro.Probalo de punto 1 a neutro con una r para que Ir>30ma.


----------



## dusroman (Nov 30, 2008)

disculpen que me meta no? pero si se produce un cortocircuito en el mismo disyuntor como mierda lo paras? si teoricamente la termica que proteje el disyuntor va despues para protejer el disyuntor... pero = yo lo conectaria desde arriva hacia abajo por que la llave que corta para que no se energisen las bobinas ba arriva ... digamos primero esta la llave despues las dos bobinas identicas la 3er bobina que activa para que safe el mecanismo y luego los bornes de abajo... disculpen si no les gusta pero me parece que es mejor conectarlo asi... digamos la entrada por arriva y la salida por abajo... cada cual hace lo que quiera obvio pero si se llegace a haber un problema en el minitransformadorcito o nucleo o como quieran llamarle hasta que no salte el fusible del preensamblado no lo va a parar nadie al disyuntor jejejeje por lo menos opinen algo despues si piensan que estoy equivocado o no... es lo que yo se de normas y de electricidad... siempre investigando y todo eso por eso lo se... avisenme cualquier cosa


----------



## dusroman (Nov 30, 2008)

ahhh y me olvidaba el mata chispa no funcionaria conectado al reves.... algo mas que me havia olvidado... tan al pedo no los hacen con un sentido de conexión jejeje y si el mata chispa no funciona puede ser que llegue a quedar pegado = ... jejeje
yo lo dudaria antes de poner un disyuntor asi por que el dia que tenga que funcionar si no funciona te la veo lindo smarriandote en el enchufe y putiando por que no corta el forro jejeje


----------



## pepechip (Nov 30, 2008)

En el esquema del diferencial se ve que funciona lo mismo estando la entrada por arriba que por abajo, pero por constumbre siempre que se pueda es mejor la conexion superior.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 30, 2008)

dusroman dijo:
			
		

> ahhh y me olvidaba el mata chispa no funcionaria conectado al reves.... algo mas que me havia olvidado... tan al pedo no los hacen con un sentido de conexión jejeje y si el mata chispa no funciona puede ser que llegue a quedar pegado = ... jejeje
> yo lo dudaria antes de poner un disyuntor asi por que el dia que tenga que funcionar si no funciona te la veo lindo smarriandote en el enchufe y putiando por que no corta el forro jejeje


Querido dusroman:
¿Quién te ha enseñado que el apaga chispas no funciona al reves?
El diferencial funciona indistintamente al igual que invirtiendo el neutro por el fase.
En B1 (España B1= 230 entre fases) no funcionaría. Funciona perfectamente.

Respecto al cortocircuito: me parece que andas algo perdido. El diferencial no actua ante un cortocircuito. ni siquiera ante temperatura. Su intensidad nominal es para que garantizar el corte en caso de defecto a tierra.

Para las cosas esas (temperatura y cortocircuito) se usa una cosa llamada Magnetotermico.

El funcionamiento termico funciona por dilatación del conductor. cuando se calienta acciona la "palanquita" internamente. 
El funcionamiento contra un cortocircuito es debido al enrollamiento interno que lleva. Al producirse un corto esta bobina produce un campo mágnético que atrae la parte metálica de la "palanquita" interna.

En conclusión:
El diferencial SOLAMENTE protege contra defectos a tierra (en instalaciones trifásicas sin neutro para que funcione el botón de test se conecta el neutro a una de las fases)
El maganetoternico limita los consumos (térmico) y los cortocircuitos (magneto)
El disyuntor es otro nombre que recibe. Según recuerdo (en esto igual me equivoco) viene del frances. En alcatel no había forma de llamarlo en castellano.
Saludos nos veremos en otra vida.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 30, 2008)

El diferencial, para entender mejor su funcionamiento, es como una pinza amperimétrica.
El cable se hace pasar através de una bobina. si la entrada y la salida es la misma el campo mágnético es cero. Para ello colocar la pinza a los dos conductores y se aprecia que la intensidad es nula.
Cuando hay una diferencia debido a un defecto a tierra una de las intensidades es mayor que la otra. Esto genera un campo magnético que es detectado. Dependiendo de la sensibilidad actua o no actua. Los hay de alta sensibilidad (30mA) para instalaciones sin toma de tierra y los de 300mA aptos para instalaciones con toma de tierra. 
Sale más rentable (barato) el de baja sensibilidad y siempre es aconsejable. Si la instalación es inductiva (muchos motores) se puede colocar uno de 300mA (ojo que la toma de tierra, tiene que tener un valor mínimo) y es totalmete legal.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2008)

dusroman dijo:
			
		

> ahhh y me olvidaba el mata chispa no funcionaria conectado al reves.... algo mas que me havia olvidado... tan al pedo no los hacen con un sentido de conexión jejeje y si el mata chispa no funciona puede ser que llegue a quedar pegado = ... jejeje
> yo lo dudaria antes de poner un disyuntor asi por que el dia que tenga que funcionar si no funciona te la veo lindo smarriandote en el enchufe y putiando por que no corta el forro jejeje





			
				dusroman dijo:
			
		

> disculpen que me meta no? pero si se produce un cortocircuito en el mismo disyuntor como mierda lo paras? si teoricamente la termica que proteje el disyuntor va despues para protejer el disyuntor... pero = yo lo conectaria desde arriva hacia abajo por que la llave que corta para que no se energisen las bobinas ba arriva ... digamos primero esta la llave despues las dos bobinas identicas la 3er bobina que activa para que safe el mecanismo y luego los bornes de abajo... disculpen si no les gusta pero me parece que es mejor conectarlo asi... digamos la entrada por arriva y la salida por abajo... cada cual hace lo que quiera obvio pero si se llegace a haber un problema en el minitransformadorcito o nucleo o como quieran llamarle hasta que no salte el fusible del preensamblado no lo va a parar nadie al disyuntor jejejeje por lo menos opinen algo despues si piensan que estoy equivocado o no... es lo que yo se de normas y de electricidad... siempre investigando y todo eso por eso lo se... avisenme cualquier cosa



bastante seguro de lo que pones.............tienes olor a electricista nuevo o a aficionado. tratare de responderte todo :


y te dire que tienes razon (para que decir lo contrario) :

si hay un cortocircuito ....como lo paras..... por que eso de que  con abrir en un punto de un circuito serie ya se interrupe la corriente son solo pavadas.......mira que si los electrones son tontos.

y el matachispas...como que si por ser algo electromecanico va a ser tonto ...el se fija constantemente con sensores opticos que eestas haciendo tu alla afuera del aparato.

ni que hablar de que es como dices que si esta indicado como se conecta, pues que lso fabricantes saaben............pero ......up..........por mas que miro la foto ....no veo donde lo ha indicado el fabricante   .....sera que te mando a ti solo un correo privado ?  

un corto en el mismo disyuntor , casi me lo paso de largo......si bien es algo dificil pero supongamos que si , siempre hay una proteccion magnetotermica aguas arriba , siempre .....si estas en tu piso hay mas atras , al lado del medidor .

lo de las bobinas y el fusible ese preensamblado......aqui si que me superaste o no estoy como para tratar de comprenderlo, yo por sea caso comenzare a conectarlo como tu dices.......por arriba la alimentacion.
Aunque .....me dijo un  pajarito que si la paranoia me estuviese carcomiendo seria entonces lo correcto poner la PIA primero y luego el ID .........pero por lo que te leo lo importante es que el ID reciba la alimentacion por arriba, como te dijeron los fabricantes a ti solito.
asi que asi hare , por que si no ......no hay dios que pare a la corriente y un corto puede hacer mas daño que el HLC el dia que ande . 

lo que yo dudaria es que sea sano para ti siquiera tocar un velador ...


----------



## luisKarlos (Nov 30, 2008)

mi opinion s que si se pude conectar por debajo del disyuntor , puestoq eu ala hora de conectar un disyuntor principal es mas facil conectar por debjao y hacia otros disyuntores controlados, como ejemplo les adjunto un dibujo , ya venden puentes de conexion (se compran segun el amperaje) estos facilitan las conexiones, espacio, estetica del tablero, yo creoq si nose pudiera conectar de esta manera no venderian estos productos , aparte en varios diseños de tableros he visto esta forma de conexion , ais q no creoq represente ningun peligro,,saluods bye


----------



## dusroman (Nov 30, 2008)

como dice un amigo el gato es de cada uno y lo baña y lo acaricia como quiere...jeje por no decir se lo coje como quiere... yo aka estoy poniendo mis conosimientos de voluntad no para ofender a nadie ni nada por el estilo y bueno... y no soy un electricista nuevo ni afficionado ni nada por el estilo tengo los conocimientos y no vivo de eso... y bueno el dueño del post nose quien es pero si postio esto es por que le quedo la duda... yo lo unico que quise hacer fue ayudar y si los fabricantes no ponen el diagrama de conexión es por que estan estandarizados en un tipo de normas cosa que pocos sabemos leer a la hora de hacer una instalacion electrica.... las normas no son por que a alguien se les ocurrieron sino por que a la hora de que venga otra persona a trabajar tenga que ponerce a estudiar un circuito por que al electricista se le antojo hacerlo como era mas facil ... de echo que siempre tenes que hacerlo por que te encontras con cada cosa adentro de un tablero pero bueno.... hasta aka es lo que yo queria hacer que era ayudar.... el consejo tomalo o dejalo....


----------



## luis (Dic 9, 2008)

da lo mismo como se entre/salga,dado que las bobinas del toroide captor de diferencia de corriente son del mismo calibre e igual espiras.el campo se mantiene estatico mientras no se produsca esa diferencia de corriente en alguna de cualquiera de las bobinas.lo que no puede,obviamente es conectarse las lineas cruzadas.


----------



## yoelmauri (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola, que tal? pregunto, pasa algo, o sigue funcionando el diyuntor si cambio los lugares del neutro y el vivo? pregunto esto porque voy a usar el diyuntor en un alargue con equipos para pasar musica y no siempre voy a saber cual es el vivo y el neutro en los tomas comunes ni tampoco voy a andar con un buscapolos por todos lados.
Revivi este tema para no crear uno nuevo, ya que sigue el hilo de lo que se venia hablando
Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 23, 2011)

yoelmauri dijo:


> Hola, que tal? pregunto, pasa algo, o sigue funcionando el diyuntor si cambio los lugares del neutro y el vivo? pregunto esto porque voy a usar el diyuntor en un alargue con equipos para pasar musica y no siempre voy a saber cual es el vivo y el neutro en los tomas comunes ni tampoco voy a andar con un buscapolos por todos lados.
> Revivi este tema para no crear uno nuevo, ya que sigue el hilo de lo que se venia hablando
> Saludos



Hola Amigo, un disyuntor solo se desbalancea y "actua" cuando existe una diferencia algo mayor a 30ma (segun si es ajustable) entre linea. Por lo tanto es indiferente el coneccionado en el mismo.-


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 23, 2011)

Wooow que verborragia sin pensar he?

Voy a decir sólo 3 cosas y tómenlas en cuenta si no quieren sufrir algún choque eléctrico

1: Siempre las acometidas son por los bornes superiores y la salida por los inferiores
2: Siempre tienen que saber cuál es la fase o vivo y el neutro
3: Siempre que se pueda coloquen y usen las descargas a tierra


----------



## Daniele (Ago 23, 2011)

Fernandob: 
Las normas de Electricidad no son para tarados, estan para evitar accidentes que pueden ser mortales, no hay que olvidarde que se esta trabajando con 220 y 380. Siempre la entrada es por arriba y la salida es por abajo. Imaginense el caso de un interruptor fusible del tipo NH, si la entrada fuera por abajo, cuando se abre el interruptor quedan las cuchillas de los fusibles bajo tension, algo extremadamente peligroso. Yo, a pesar de ser tecnico electronico, siempre me dedique a la electricidad, la vida me fue llevando por ese rumbo. He hecho instalaciones y arranques para motores de 60 y 100 HP, he trabajado miles de veces con 380. He hecho maniobras en 13200 y 6000 y te garantizo que si no respetas las normas terminas adentro de un cajon de madera. No creo que atacar a los electricistas diciendoles que usan normas para tarados sea la mejor opcion, antes hay que entender para que estan la normas y porque hay que respetarlas. Es muy facil trabajar cuando las tensiones son de 9V y las corrientes de 100mA, cuando practicamente no existen riezgos y que lo mas peligroso es quemarse los dedos con el soldador. ¿Que importa en que borne del interruptor tengo el positivo de 6V? Te garantizo que arriba de 110 es muy importante saber donde está la fase y donde está el neutro. Que no se tome esto como un ataque, no es mi intención, pero no me gusta que se menosprecie el trabajo de nadie, si los electricistas no respetaran las normas, tendriamos todos los dias un conjunto bastante importante de cadaveres.

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 23, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Wooow que verborragia sin pensar he?
> 
> Voy a decir sólo 3 cosas y tómenlas en cuenta si no quieren sufrir algún choque eléctrico
> 
> ...


Amigo, segun normas esta definido tanto el sentido de ingreso como la identificacion de fase en caso de un sistema monofasico.... de todos modos el  dispositivo funciona sin tener en cuenta lo antes mencionado.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2011)

No puede existir una disscucióno como esta.

Que entre por arriba o por abajo no interfiere con el funcionamiento, como dijeron en el caso de llos sitemsas monofásicos no tiene la más minima importancia donde va el neutro dado el principio de funcionamieno, cambia en los sistemas trifásicos donde el N esta marcado donde debe ir conectado
Pero que entre por arriba o por abajao es indistinto ya que si hay perdida el circuito se habre.

Como se hace en llugares donde la toma es subterranea ylos cables entran por la parte inferior? y donde no hay espacio para hacer lazos de cables? en lo posible siempre lo pongo en una posición pero hay en otras que no se puede, pero el dispotivo funciona bien , lo cual con solo pensar un poco se vera que es logico


----------



## yoelmauri (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola, pensando en el funcionamiento del dispositivo para mi tambien era indistinto conectar el vivo y el neutro en uno u otro lugar, pero al agarrar el diyuntor que compre hoy, me surgio la duda. Ahora me quedo tranquilo de que conecte como conecte la ficha de 220v el diyuntor va a estar funcionando. 
Gracias!
Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 23, 2011)

No puede haber una discusión cómo esta saben por qué?

Porque se supone que acá somos todos técnicos...ingenieros, en fin científicos...no podemos estar discutiendo y aprobando que NO SE CUMPLAN LAS NORMAS!!

Para qué hay gente que se pasa la vida estudiando los sistemas y creando leyes y normas?

Para que el resto de nosotros las sigamos, y trabajemos mejor...

Siempre lo digo, por desgracia existe la democracia: que cada uno haga lo que quiera sin molestar al otro.

Una vez trabajando para la empresa de aguas de mi provincia (la empresa de aguas o sea la empresa más grande e importante de toda la region) me topé con un tablero trifásico obvio del cual tenía que desconectar un disyuntor trifásico y bueno...corté la alimentación que venía de arriba...saqué los 3 conductores de la bornera de abajo y PUM!

el destornillador se fundió cuando toque sin querer y confiado 2 fases

la explosión fue digna de holliwood y yo casi muero

porque algún ingnorante hizo las cosas al reves

Chau


----------



## Evaristoz (Sep 15, 2021)

Algunos Breakers permiten alimentarlos por el lado de carga, otros no. Hay una lista de breakers que NO SE DEBEN ALIMENTAR AL REVÉS.  Subo ese documento . Siempre tengo la duda es que si el breaker funciona bien si físicamente lo pongo patas arriba, o sea con el ON para abajo, porque algunos se han recalentado y no se si es por eso.


Æneas dijo:


> Hola a todos..
> Instalé un disyuntor diferencial y después de hacerlo leí en internet que la entrada es por arriba y la salida por abajo.. Se puede arruinar o perder eficiencia si uno lo conecta al revés..?
> Lo hice de ese modo porque el disyuntor y las térmicas están una al lado de la otra y los cables llegan desde abajo de la caja y se van por otro agujero también por debajo de la caja.. Entonces conecté la línea del medidor a la parte de abajo del disyuntor, desde la parte de arriba de este saqué los cables hacia la parte de arriba de las dos térmicas y de la parte inferior de las térmicas saqué los cables que van al resto de la casa..
> Desde ya les agradezco sus comentarios..


Algunos disyuntores lo permiten, otros no. Tengo un documento de los fabricantes donde aparece cuales si, cuales No. No se si puedo conectar el breaker con las patas para arriba, o sea con el ON para abajo. Porque se me han recalentado unos braekers por sobrecorriente y no se dispara el actuador, no se si la parte de gravedad tenga algo que ver con esto. Tengo que instalarlo derecho y veré si mejora. Les anexo el documento donde pueden ver que breaker se conectan al revés y cuales no.


Daniele dijo:


> Fernandob:
> Las normas de Electricidad no son para tarados, estan para evitar accidentes que pueden ser mortales, no hay que olvidarde que se esta trabajando con 220 y 380. Siempre la entrada es por arriba y la salida es por abajo. Imaginense el caso de un interruptor fusible del tipo NH, si la entrada fuera por abajo, cuando se abre el interruptor quedan las cuchillas de los fusibles bajo tension, algo extremadamente peligroso. Yo, a pesar de ser tecnico electronico, siempre me dedique a la electricidad, la vida me fue llevando por ese rumbo. He hecho instalaciones y arranques para motores de 60 y 100 HP, he trabajado miles de veces con 380. He hecho maniobras en 13200 y 6000 y te garantizo que si no respetas las normas terminas adentro de un cajon de madera. No creo que atacar a los electricistas diciendoles que usan normas para tarados sea la mejor opcion, antes hay que entender para que estan la normas y porque hay que respetarlas. Es muy facil trabajar cuando las tensiones son de 9V y las corrientes de 100mA, cuando practicamente no existen riezgos y que lo mas peligroso es quemarse los dedos con el soldador. ¿Que importa en que borne del interruptor tengo el positivo de 6V? Te garantizo que arriba de 110 es muy importante saber donde está la fase y donde está el neutro. Que no se tome esto como un ataque, no es mi intención, pero no me gusta que se menosprecie el trabajo de nadie, si los electricistas no respetaran las normas, tendriamos todos los dias un conjunto bastante importante de cadaveres.
> 
> Saludos


Un profesor de electronica decía, que los electrónicos podemos producir errores en nuestros circuitos pero los electricistas no se pueden dar ese grado de libertad, tienen que ser a cero errores, si no su vida está en juego.

Otro profesor decía que los electrónicos podemos probar los circuitos, los electricistas no, en sentido de broma, queria decir que los electronicos podemos pasarle la lengua a los circuitos electronicos, jajajaj.


----------



## exetecseguridad (Dic 17, 2021)

Realmente me asombro de muchos "técnicos electricista de la nasa" que pretenden cuestionar costumbres que otros tienen, me doy cuenta su respeto hacia los colegas, una pena, se creen superiores y terminan demostrando una cultura y mentalidad bastante pobre, cada uno puede hacer el trabajo como le parezca mejor, no por eso debo tratarlo de todo, reitero, una pena, quieren sentirse superiores y terminan siendo intratables


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2021)

No había notado hasta ahora el nivel de agresión de este tema, como esto *NO *se encuentra admitido. . . . .


----------

